# BAll mill mediun(balls)



## jaythenutz (May 3, 2011)

Can any one help give me a clue on were to buy the medium Balls for my ball mill i am building basically its a lapidary tumbler 12 inch radius that i have replaced the motor with a heavy duty industrial shredder motor. And before my throat gets all trampled on i did search ball mill and got back thousands of hits. Is it just me or does this search engine ...need a new engine?? or slide in a little tweak to help with grouping capabilities. It takes a very small nugget to get two cents.A prill for that matter hey yawl i have two cents for salee!!! Ill trade any body two cent for two cents.~*~ Peaceful to all~*~//jay

p.s. I have read quite willingly a large portion of this most intelligent piece of work on the web. so thanks dudes.


----------



## Claudie (May 3, 2011)

The search engine on Steve's site works better. Here is a link:
http://www.goldrecovery.us


----------



## aunboy (May 17, 2011)

I don't have a source for mill balls but I'm making a diy ball mill out of an old cement mixer and I'm using garage sale sledge hammer heads and short pieces of axle steel and/or other bits of hard steel. If you find a source, please post it here. Thx and good luck. Andy


----------



## MonstrumAuro (May 18, 2011)

jaythenutz said:


> Can any one help give me a clue on were to buy the medium Balls for my ball mill i am building basically its a lapidary tumbler 12 inch radius that i have replaced the motor with a heavy duty industrial shredder motor. And before my throat gets all trampled on i did search ball mill and got back thousands of hits. Is it just me or does this search engine ...need a new engine?? or slide in a little tweak to help with grouping capabilities. It takes a very small nugget to get two cents.A prill for that matter hey yawl i have two cents for salee!!! Ill trade any body two cent for two cents.~*~ Peaceful to all~*~//jay
> 
> p.s. I have read quite willingly a large portion of this most intelligent piece of work on the web. so thanks dudes.



Hey jaythenutz,

try this search on google.
http://www.google.com/search?q=grinding+media+ball
alternatively, if you want to just search this forum
http://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Agoldrefiningforum.com+grinding+media+ball


I was also able to find high grade ball bearings at a heavy machinery parts supplier, locally.


HTH
MonstrumAuro
rebellion against tyranny is obedience to God -- Ben Franklin


----------



## maltfoudy (May 18, 2011)

Wal Mart sells slingshot ammo in sporting goods kind of small but they will work.


http://www.slingshots.com/html/ammunition-sa375.html


----------



## Smack (May 18, 2011)

Search ebay or google for carbon steel ball or carbon steel media. I have 50 lbs. of 1 inch media I use the most, then if I have some real tuff stuff to break down I just throw in some 2x2x3" chunks of steel untill the stuff is broken down a bit.


----------



## jaythenutz (May 19, 2011)

thanks all hmmm wal mart i haven't checked in sporting goods yet except big 5 nothing. I have tons of polished agate wonder if that would do the trick.


----------



## depperl001 (May 19, 2011)

jaythenutz said:


> thanks all hmmm wal mart i haven't checked in sporting goods yet except big 5 nothing. I have tons of polished agate wonder if that would do the trick.



Hi,

Agate shatters too easily, for that matter any stone will do the same. Stick with steel.

Regards,

Josef Vavryn


----------



## seawolf (May 19, 2011)

May sound nuts but go to a truck salvage and buy about ten pounds of lugnuts. Large size and many sharp edges will break down chips fairly quick. They may also have some ball bearings the larger the better.
Mark


----------



## jaythenutz (May 20, 2011)

not at all Mark sounds sane to me do the lugs get u down to fine powers.//jay


----------



## oldman (May 23, 2011)

hi check out www.mcmaster.com they did have lots of size steel balls and lots of other stuff too


----------



## seawolf (May 23, 2011)

At $19.38 each for 2" balls I hope it won't take many.
Mark


----------



## jaythenutz (May 24, 2011)

19.00 bucks for two no no no that just wont do im a penny pinching fool. but not a fool on the hill. just quoting Beatles not to offend and hill-billy's. just felt i should make that perfectly clear. If there were no hill folk there would be no USA. 
thanks every body i have got a lot of great leads. im just trying to not pay very much at all if any////jay


----------



## qst42know (May 24, 2011)

There is no shortage of manufacturers however finding a nearby retailer might be a challenge.

http://castingball.en.busytrade.com/products/info/1566134/High-Chrome-Grinding-Media-Ball.html


----------



## trashmaster (May 24, 2011)

I think the idea of using large truck LUG NUTS whould be a very good ideal!!!! :roll: :roll: 
just go around to several places that services big truck tires and they more than likely have several lbs. and just give them to you ;;; :lol: 


paul


----------



## qst42know (May 24, 2011)

When would you get the material that gets packed in the threads?


----------



## oldman (May 25, 2011)

hi the 1 1/2 ones are just 5.34 each


----------



## aunboy (May 29, 2011)

I went to a garage sale this w/e and bought a bucket full of trailer hitch balls for $5. I put an abrasive disk in my cut-off saw and cut the ball at the neck. Then I just sculpted it approximately round by eye using my 4 inch disk grinder. They should work well as mill balls.


----------



## fireengineer2004 (May 29, 2011)

The lug nuts and hitch balls sound like really good ideas. I've read of others cutting steel rods into 1" or so lengths.


----------



## dtectr (May 29, 2011)

Rod mills are at LEAST as effective as ball mills. Maybe better, depends on engineering.


----------



## jaythenutz (May 29, 2011)

Aunboy i like it. good find at a good price that's what im talking about.
I haven't ran a ball mill yet but i have 5 5gal. buckets full of flat packs the ones with the gold tab on then like video and coprocessors and such already split from the fiber layer. and 1 1/2 with ceramic cpu's i have all ready ran thru AR. my question does any body have any logs / data per yield per lb. i know there allot of differences per chip but just i can get a ball park of what i might expect. 
thanks again for every body's help. im going on the hunt Tuesday , i haven't yet because my wife and i just had i new baby girl. So i backed off the chemicals to make sure I did not exposed her on her smoothy soft skin. my wife is near full recovery (natural child birth) So its back to work.

So thank y'all very much //Jay


----------



## solarsmith (Jul 31, 2011)

look at wrought iron supply catalogs for fence top balls... all sizes and buy them buy the pound ... they work wonders for my mill...

BRYAN in denver colorado


----------



## NoIdea (Aug 1, 2011)

For a slightly smaller mill, which is on my thing to build, im collecting the steel ball inside old computer mouses  

Im sure they will work well in a mill half filled with them, for those very fine grinds.

Deano


----------



## dsmith2828 (Oct 2, 2011)

I have had good success with these balls in the small ball mill that I put together.
http://www.harborfreight.com/1-inch-roller-ball-bearing-67060.html
http://www.harborfreight.com/5-8-eighth-inch-roller-ball-bearing-67067.html


----------

